# Body Kits



## therookie (Dec 28, 2004)

does anyone have a list of body kit website's besides nopi, I'm sick of looking at the stock crap on my car.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Stock is the best, if anything get some 98 99 front n rear bumper and some se-l side skirts.


If you want a get look into the GTR kit. If you want something cheap, check out ebay for body kits


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

www.grounddynamics.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you try looking in the COSMETIC section yet?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you can buy my drift body kit for $375...its painted already glossy black


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you can buy my drift body kit for $375...its painted already glossy black


man, how long you been trying to get rid of that thing LOL! 
You can check www.versusmotorsports.com
www.extremedimensions.com
www.bodykits.com


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

What side skirts and rear go best with the r34 front? Any other ideas for a pretty aggresive look, but nothing rice?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

agressive=rice. sorry but i think the term "agressive" is stupid! ITS A DAMN B14 ok these are THE BEST looking set ups imo. 
_______________________
99 front bumper 
se-l side skirts
98 rear bumper
pics of 99se-l's car with 99 front, se-l sides and 99 rear 
_______________________
GTR kit..............no other kit.............GTR.

this is the GTR kit done right. with the best looking wheels..........drool


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd like to get the GTR kit. I live in pittsburgh for one and also im 16 so its a lil hard getting one..I think im just going to get some se-r sides but i dunno the rear looks to high to me any suggestions?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you could simply lower the car via suspention work. i honestly think a perfectly finished (paint finish that is) 99 front bumper, se-l sides, 99 rear and lowerd would look soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good its not even funny


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

T200Sx said:


> What side skirts and rear go best with the r34 front? Any other ideas for a pretty aggresive look, but nothing rice?



this is how my car looks
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/754231


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I like how that looks..
About the 99 bumper..Im not sure what to think of that bumper..Like it looks good but somthings wierd about it..
I might get like a 98 200sx front bumper some se-r side skirts and what about the rear..My 95 bumper just seems so high i want somthing a little bit bigger like the stillen rear valance..
Maybe I should just go with the stillen kit..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

GTR kit all the way


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I like the hood setup on this car

I think the SEL front clip kind of makes it look chubby


----------

